# Lil sumpin sumpin for MrFish



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

a while back I posted a cherry burl pen for trade for some call blanks and MrFish took me up on the trade and asked me to make him a turkey call as well as part of the trade. He sent me an awesome box of wood with a request to make his call out a piece of his prized yellow cedar burl and the striker out of a piece of killer Amazon Rosewood. This is what I finally came up with. The rosewood is so dense that it gives the call a little deeper tone than what I care for but it sound great nonetheless. I will turn and send a second striker along with it so He will have to birds in one call. 
[attachment=23030] [attachment=23031]


----------



## NCWoodArt (Apr 12, 2013)

I need to give this type of call a whirl. I have made some nice turkey trumpets but have never tempted this type call yet.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2013)

aHHHH My favorite type of call and you did that one justice!! What's the head on the striker made from? Looks like slate over glass?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 12, 2013)

WOW, that turned out perfect, can't wait, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful call.

Jason


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't wait until I'm well enough to make some of these. Lovely work there and the cedar is AWESOME!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

Glad you like it. I am going to try to get the second striker turned tomorrow and I will get it shipped out Monday or Tuesday.



Mrfish55 said:


> WOW, that turned out perfect, can't wait, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

You are correct Sir, it is slate over glass and she is a talker. The head on the striker is Amazon Rosewood. 



Wildthings said:


> aHHHH My favorite type of call and you did that one justice!! What's the head on the striker made from? Looks like slate over glass?


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> You are correct Sir, it is slate over glass and she is a talker. The head on the striker is Amazon Rosewood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow it is very dark - what is the dowel made from?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 12, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> I can't wait until I'm well enough to make some of these. Lovely work there and the cedar is AWESOME!



That is cut from the same block your blanks came from, something to look forward to when it shows up!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct Sir, it is slate over glass and she is a talker. The head on the striker is Amazon Rosewood.
> ...



The dowel is red oak. The Rosewood is so dense. I turned it slightly under my standard dimensions to lighten the head up to give it a higher pitch and it still came out with a lower tone than I expected.


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2013)

That yellow cedar burk is awesome looking.


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2013)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Mrfish55 (May 31, 2013)

Received today, very pleased. looks and sounds terrific, Thanks.


----------

